# diagrama para montar antena para tdt



## francisco aguilera marco (Nov 30, 2010)

hola amigos del foro.necesito montar en casa la antena para tdt.encuanto a la parrilla no hay problema ,lo que necesito es algun diagrama para la distribucion de la señal.he de colocar cuatro tomas en habitaciones y salon,pero no se que tipo de amplificador colocar  y derivador para no perder señal.por favor agradeceria un diagrama.un saludo


----------

